# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2021



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2021 às 09:31)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Jun 2021 às 20:54)

Boas. Dia muito mais fresco, comparando com ontem. O dia esteve quase sempre nublado, mas não choveu. Sigo com 18ºC.


----------



## Cesar (2 Jun 2021 às 18:45)

O céu este nublado mas agora está a querer abrir o sol


----------



## Cesar (2 Jun 2021 às 21:21)

O dia termina com algumas abertas e tempo a refrescar.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jun 2021 às 09:58)

*16.1ºC*, céu parcialmente nublado, algumas nuvens altas.
Noite fresca, mínima de *7.4ºC.*

Pelo distrito:
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca: 2.8ºC
Paredes Velhas, Vouzela: 3.2ºC
Mezio, Castro Daire: 3.9ºC(mínima horária)
Couto de Cima, Viseu: 5.2ºC
Mões, Castro Daire: 5.7ºC


----------



## Cesar (3 Jun 2021 às 17:11)

Tarde de sol com nuvens a leste 22° graus


----------



## Cesar (3 Jun 2021 às 21:42)

Boa noite a neblusidade lá desapareceu finalmente e ficou só algum vento.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jun 2021 às 07:40)

Mínima de 2,0C em Várzea da Serra.
Houve formação de geada junto ao rio e nos locais mais húmidos. 

A média da temperatura mínima em Maio foi de 5,0C.


----------



## Cesar (4 Jun 2021 às 18:41)

O dia começou com nevoeiro mas o sol brilhou o resto do dia.


----------



## Serrano (5 Jun 2021 às 10:29)

17.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (6 Jun 2021 às 19:08)

Depois de algumas nuvens de evolução chegou o vento parece que estamos junto à costa só falta o mar.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jun 2021 às 21:21)

*19ºC*
Dia quente, máxima de* 28.3ºC*, mínima de *8.7ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (7 Jun 2021 às 19:18)

Dia quentinho com algum vento.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2021 às 19:26)

Boa tarde, 

em Azinhoso dia quente, céu limpo ou pouco nublado.

Mínima *12.7ºc*, máxima *30.3ºc .*

Neste momento 28.4ºc, vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jun 2021 às 21:55)

*18.1ºC*
Bastante calor novamente, máxima de* 29ºC*, mínima de *9.4ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (8 Jun 2021 às 10:19)

20.1ºC, céu limpo, mínima de 8.8ºC

Vila de Caramulo, aos 800m de altitude vista para Este-Sudeste:

A estação do Caramulinho marca 21.5ºC e apenas 9% de humidade!!


----------



## Cesar (8 Jun 2021 às 18:37)

Hoje esteve um calor daqueles.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2021 às 20:06)

Boas,

mais um dia quente em Azinhoso, mínima de *15.5ºc* e máxima *31.2ºc* .

Neste momento 27.6ºc , vento fraco a moderado de NW e apenas 20% HR ( registei HR mínima de uns secos 17 % )

Olhando às estações do IPMA, Mogadouro a 6 Km daqui, esteve sequíssimo hoje, com uma HR de 14 % na leitura das 17:00 h.
A ver se nos próximos dias fica mais instável com aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jun 2021 às 20:07)

Boas. A máxima do dia ficou-se nos 32.2C, sigo com 28.8C.


----------



## Cesar (8 Jun 2021 às 21:46)

A noite segue ainda quente.


----------



## Cesar (9 Jun 2021 às 19:00)

O dia foi quente com nuvens altas mas sem vento!


----------



## Nickname (10 Jun 2021 às 11:10)

Já nos *27.7ºC*, céu limpo.
Dia mais quente do ano ontem, máxima de *32.2ºC*, seguida pela noite mais quente do ano, mínima de *13.8ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (10 Jun 2021 às 21:27)

Boa noite o dia começou limpo mas foram surgindo as primeiras nuvens de convecção, entretanto ficaram nuvens mais altas a ver o que dá esta noite e as próximas visto que irá aumentar a intabilidade.
O vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Rafa111 (10 Jun 2021 às 23:38)

Bem o dia de hoje esteve quentinho por aqui.
Hoje foi a 1ª vez que as janelas foram abertas a noite.
*17.1ºC* neste momento


----------



## Cesar (11 Jun 2021 às 07:20)

Boas o céu encontra se com nuvens altas, com vento moderado.
Temperatura 19 graus.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2021 às 14:31)

Boa tarde,

Em Azinhoso bastante calor, sigo com 30.8°c, vento quente moderado de leste.Visiveis grandes torres e bigornas para os lados de Espanha/ Salamanca.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2021 às 15:40)

31.6ºc actuais, vento quente de Leste  células que surgem do nada e vão crescendo aqui nas redondezas:







Para Leste e SE bastante escuro


----------



## Iceberg (11 Jun 2021 às 15:57)

Planalto Mirandês, a minha segunda terra e grande responsável pela minha paixão Meteo.

Trovoadas no verão, gelo e neve no inverno.

Tu por Azinhoso, eu (algumas vezes) por Sendim...


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2021 às 16:14)

Escuro a Leste, células perto que se formaram, já se ouve a trovoada, incrivel a rapidez com que as nuvens evoluiram


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2021 às 16:15)

30ºC, muito abafado e céu bastante escuro a Sudeste.
Também já se ouvem trovões na última meia-hora.

Em Mangualde já choveu:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMANGU2


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2021 às 16:21)

Bastantes trovões audíveis, está muito abafado, 31.2ºc actuais.

Que grande escuridão para E/SE.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2021 às 16:43)

Linha de células a E/SE, dai a grande escuridão que se vê, o movimento parece ser de SE para NW, estão cada vez mais perto, mas  a deslocação é lenta.







Vai roncando


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jun 2021 às 17:24)

Estive no Palácio do Gelo antes de vir para a CUF. Quando saí do Palácio estava o céu escuro e o chão molhado. Não dei por nada lá dentro mas choveu. Se houve trovoada audível, não sei.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2021 às 17:26)

Super abafado e escuro muitos trovões audíveis  Ainda não chove.


----------



## dahon (11 Jun 2021 às 17:28)

Começam hoje uns dias chatos de calor. Não tanto pelas máximas mas sim pelas mínimas que serão tropicais.

Edit: Por aqui a trovoada rondou mas ainda não deu em nada.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2021 às 17:31)

E agora, de um momento para o outro, fortes rajadas de vento que dobram as árvores todas, incrível..


----------



## Cesar (11 Jun 2021 às 17:57)

Caminha uma linha de trovoadas desde Espanha, será que iremos ter festival electrico durante a noite!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jun 2021 às 18:45)

A zona de Vila Real novamente a ser massacrada. Acabei de ver um vídeo no instagram de imenso granizo acumulado numa determinada zona da cidade.
O Meteo-Trás-Os-Montes, publicou este vídeo:

Cá está uma imagem da acumulação de granizo:


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2021 às 18:46)

Para já, neste primeiro dia de instabilidade, a chuva foi pouca, cairam umas pingas enormes mas logo pararam, o destaque foi mesmo para o vento forte e a frequência elevada de raios e trovões, mas o grosso ( da chuva) passou um pouco a sul da Aldeia.

Está é bem mais fresco com 21.4ºc em contraste com a máxima de *31.9ºc* antes da trovoada.

Alguns roncos distantes


----------



## Cesar (11 Jun 2021 às 18:50)

Agora chove forte e feio e com trovões


----------



## huguh (11 Jun 2021 às 19:10)

Chove bem  e trovoada a acompanhar

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (11 Jun 2021 às 19:19)

Que dilúvio. Chuva forte com vários trovões e a luz já vai piscando 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (11 Jun 2021 às 19:21)

isto acho que nunca tinha visto


----------



## dahon (11 Jun 2021 às 19:22)

O destaque para já.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jun 2021 às 19:25)

Aqui por CB, céu nublado por nuvens altas, a máxima foi de 33.4, sigo com 30.5.

Estou no tlm, com o computador desligado para não aquecer ainda mais o quarto, estão 28.2 cá dentro. Quando a temperatura exterior baixar da interior abro tudo.


----------



## invent (11 Jun 2021 às 19:27)

Tirada há uns minutos atrás.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 19:33)

Lamego 
Trovão e chuva forte 

https://m.facebook.com/watch/live/?v=4103048753115268&ref=watch_permalink&_rdr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruk@ (11 Jun 2021 às 20:14)

Lamego


----------



## huguh (11 Jun 2021 às 20:17)

Parece q o pior já passou... Vai chuviscando mas ainda se ouvem bastantes trovões 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruk@ (11 Jun 2021 às 20:33)

Ainda bem que o IPMA emitiu alerta *AMARELO *


----------



## Rafa111 (11 Jun 2021 às 21:55)

E assim do nada surge a chuva com pingas grossas.
21.6ºC lá fora e 25.8ºC na divisão do PC.
Toca abrir as janelas.


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2021 às 22:11)

Ruk@ disse:


> Lamego



Que vídeo impressionante!  Aqui Para sul nem uma pinga prevista, e vocês aí no Norte com dilúvios, que ás vezes no inverno nem se concretizam...


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2021 às 22:34)

Ruk@ disse:


> Lamego


Possa! Foi mesmo muita chuva!

Em Várzea da Serra somente 1,4mm.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jun 2021 às 22:52)




----------



## huguh (12 Jun 2021 às 00:17)

joralentejano disse:


>



de certeza que houve muitos mais iguais a esses. Foi de fato um belo festival


----------



## cm3pt (12 Jun 2021 às 00:41)

Um vídeo de mais uma tempestade daquelas... a 2ª em 12 dias. Este ano Vila Real está arrasando.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2021 às 04:08)

Ruk@ disse:


> Lamego





AnDré disse:


> Possa! Foi mesmo muita chuva!
> 
> Em Várzea da Serra somente 1,4mm.



A reflectividade do radar de Arouca atingiu valores notáveis, e um deles foi precisamente sobre Lamego por volta das 18:10 utc.

Imagem completa:

Só a região norte:

Topos das células atingiram frequentemente os 15 Km de altitude, ou mais, especialmente a célula de Lamego. Note-se a configuração volumosa da bigorna no lado ocidental da massa de células e que proporcionou o impressionante colorido do poente.

Estimativa da acumulação horária. Valores de 40 a 60 mm em algumas áreas, possivelmente valores superiores, muito pontuais, em locais restritos:

Os valores da precipitação acumulada ontem nas EMA's do IPMA não dão uma ideia completa, aliás nem se encontram nas estações amadoras ou privadas valores muito superiores a 20 mm.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2021 às 07:50)

Bons dias, depois de dois roncos, começou a chover... entretanto já parou.


----------



## Serrano (12 Jun 2021 às 10:32)

Alguma nebulosidade no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 21.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2021 às 11:55)

Tábua vista a Oeste e Este, respetivamente, há cerca de 10 minutos.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2021 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,
por Azinhoso e à semelhança de ontem, nuvens em rápido crescimento e boas torres para os lados de Espanha 

Hoje a direcção é de SE para NW.

30.2ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2021 às 15:39)

Trovão longinquo agora mesmo, vindo de S


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2021 às 15:59)

A ficar muito escuro para SE, torres enormes, ouvi mais uns roncos da célula a sul daqui


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jun 2021 às 16:35)

Boas. Manhã com a passagem de uma modesta célula com trovoada e alguma chuva, que deu para lavar as ruas e carros ()

Depois disso ficou ainda mais abafado, por isso podia vir mais uma rega ao fim do dia eheh

De momento 27.8°C // 29%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2021 às 16:43)

Uma nuvem a deixar alguns pingos grossos, não molhou sequer o piso. Sigo com 32ºC.

EDIT:
Um ronco agora mesmo.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2021 às 16:48)

A trovoada está a aproximar-se, cada vez mais fortes.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2021 às 16:52)

Começou a chover, fraco, continuam os roncos fortes.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2021 às 16:58)

A chuva continua de intensidade variável, pingos grossos, já à uma par de minutos que não se ouve trovoada.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2021 às 17:05)

Já parou, pouco deve ter rendido em precipitação, mas a água ainda acumulou nos beirais...


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2021 às 17:41)

Chuva e trovoada em Mogadouro neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2021 às 17:42)

Célula de Arganil vista das Barras, Tábua.
Trovões ainda algo longe mas muito constantes.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2021 às 17:47)

Round 2 aqui por CB, a temperatura desceu de 32ºC para os 28.2ºC desde que começou a chover.

Continua a trovoada.


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Jun 2021 às 18:33)

Célula de Santa Comba Dão, com bastante actividade electrica.
Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos, a câmera Wide Angle do meu G6 é um bocado meh.


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jun 2021 às 18:33)

Aguardemos... :P
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2021 às 18:56)

Absolutamente indescritível o que acaba de acontecer aqui, granizo de dimensões enormes!!


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2021 às 18:58)

Entre Tondela e Santa Comba Dão, eco extremo, rosa, pelo menos superior a 200 mm/h, certamente muita destruição de culturas. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2021 às 18:59)

Há aí gato para Tondela há, parece ser um núcleo com alguma severidade, mesmo no corte vertical a refletividade é máxima da superfície até ao topo  Mais impressionante ainda do que o rain rate.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2021 às 19:05)

40mm em 15minutos, na zona de Tondela

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUTO2


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2021 às 19:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Absolutamente indiscritível o que acaba de acontecer aqui, granizo de dimensões enormes!!


Não tens fotos e ou videos?


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2021 às 19:20)

Só uma amostra (alguma teriam à roda de 5cm):


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2021 às 19:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não tens fotos e ou videos?



Tenho alguns sim, não sei como ficaram. Mas respondendo ao @SpiderVV, eu também diria que surgiu algum fenómeno extremo de vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2021 às 19:34)

Nova carga de granizo de grande dimensão!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2021 às 19:42)

Tondela


----------



## dahon (12 Jun 2021 às 19:47)

Daqui a vista para Tondela/Caramulo é aterradora.






Por aqui, para além dos trovões ao longe, começou agora a chover.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jun 2021 às 20:18)




----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 20:26)

ClaudiaRM disse:


>


Belíssimo céu!


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jun 2021 às 20:32)

Chuva forte agora e trovoada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jun 2021 às 20:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


>



Mérito do céu, unicamente. Só peguei no telemóvel.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2021 às 20:45)

Um dos meus vídeos, um pouco mal gravado e instável, mas mais parecia que estava algures nos USA:


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jun 2021 às 21:04)

Mais um pequeno vídeo:


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 21:19)

Seia, neste momento:


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2021 às 21:32)

*16.1ºC*, muita trovoada e chuva torrencial.
*12mm* acumulados.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Jun 2021 às 21:34)

Forte trovoada em Viseu neste momento!


----------



## Hooltra (12 Jun 2021 às 21:35)

Estou de férias no Fial, pequena localidade de Albergaria a velha, belo festival há pelo menos 2 horas. Vejo principalmente actividade a norte da minha localização. Fiz alguns vídeos, vou ver se ficaram alguma coisa de jeito para fazer o upload.


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Jun 2021 às 21:41)

Bem isto está a ser um festival do caneco.
Nunca vi tanta trovoada tão seguida como hoje. 
Só posso postar imagens/vídeos mais tarde porque neste momento estou com a net de "emergência".


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2021 às 21:49)

O barulho dos trovões é incessante, quase sem pausas.
Mantém-se a temperatura e a chuva torrencial, *22mm *acumulados.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jun 2021 às 21:51)

fenómeno de vento estranho aqui em São Martinho do Porto ..de repente começou a soprar fortíssimo do lado do mar com nevoeiro à mistura...está escuro, mas parece estar uma formação estranha de nuvens...tromba de água?? Alguem nesta zona?


----------



## felyzardo (12 Jun 2021 às 22:14)

Pêra Velha, Moimenta da Beira


----------



## huguh (12 Jun 2021 às 22:54)

por aqui hoje apenas algumas pingas, vai chuviscando às vezes, nada comparado com o festival de ontem
se bem que já se ouvem alguns trovões ao longe, parece-me que a norte daqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2021 às 23:24)

Tarde espetacular por Tábua.

Muita trovoada, umas vezes perto, outras vezes longe, mas foram horas e horas seguidas com a orquestra montada lá em cima.

Granizo como nunca tinha visto. E ainda assim não apanhei com a parte pior da célula. A imagem de radar por volta das 18h nesta zona estava um absurdo, um enorme eco roxo.

Infelizmente passei a tarde praticamente toda a trabalhar em mudanças, de modo que nem sempre pude estar a registar o evento. Acresce ainda a dificuldade de a rede ser bastante escassa.

Vou tentando postar algumas fotos, mas videos certamente só quando chegar a Lisboa (para conseguir editar).


----------



## huguh (12 Jun 2021 às 23:51)

2 fortes trovões mais perto
começa  a chover com intensidade


----------



## cm3pt (12 Jun 2021 às 23:59)

Bem, hoje a noite consegui finalmente um vídeo com umas câmaras lentas (oito vezes). A qualidade não é a melhor (o software e gratuito) mas já dá para ter uma ideia da beleza do fenómeno. Foi um pouco ao longe mas deu boas imagens como podeis ver. Ultimamente não tem faltado oportunidades.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Jun 2021 às 00:00)

Boas, mais um célula com trovoada e chuva forte, tem sido uma constante ao longo do dia. Sigo com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 00:05)

Trovoada um pouco a sul daqui da Aldeia de Azinhoso há minutos, entretanto caiu um aguaceiro com gotas enormes que mais pareciam granizo, ouviram-se bons roncos, apesar de não passar directamente aqui por cima, levantou-se foi uma ventania enorme, eu diria que as rajadas andavam no mínimo nos 80 Km/h, até se ouvia o vento ao longe a passar nas árvores e montes


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2021 às 00:27)

Foi brutal!


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Jun 2021 às 00:50)

Ora aqui vai o resumo do final de tarde de hoje:
Foto tirada 10 min antes da queda de granizo, com a célula já em aproximação para norte de Stª Comba Dão






Estava em casa da minha tia, e eis o granizo acumuado a entrada da garagem em que o portão fica virado para Sul:












A temperatura passou dos 31ºC para os 21ºC em menos 15 min.
Para além dos danos na agricultura, ouve danos em certas casas aqui da zona como telhas partidas e estores de plástico cujo os quais ficaram totalmente "esburacados"
Passado esta célula vieram sucessivas células com bastante actividade electrica, que duraram até as 22:20h, altura em que parou de chover totalmente.

Neste momento estão 17ºC lá fora e pelo andar da coisa para os lados de Espanha e arredores, parece que ainda vai haver festa durante a noite.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jun 2021 às 02:11)

Nova rega a caminho.. E noitada.. 
21.1°C // 52%Hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (13 Jun 2021 às 05:39)

Depois da trovoada que foi algo violenta estamos em acalmia, vamos ver como se vai comportar o dia hoje.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2021 às 09:24)

Fotos do granizo de ontem que caiu na localidade das Barras, em Tábua.

A queda em si não foi muito intensa, mas era com cada pedra! Ainda deixou bem marcados alguns carros que estavam na rua.





































--


Mais de 1h depois de ter ocorrido a queda de granizo, ainda havia bastantes pedras de tamanho considerável escondidas entre as ervas mais altas.



























--


Ainda assim, como disse anteriormente, não apanhei a parte pior da célula. A minha localização era sensivelmente na seta vermelha.






--

E aqui fica uma pequena amostra do estado que se encontra um pouco por toda a vila de Tábua, vários ramos e folhas arrancados pelo granizo. Hoje no café não havia outro tema de conversa que não a queda de granizo


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2021 às 09:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Um dos meus vídeos, um pouco mal gravado e instável, mas mais parecia que estava algures nos USA:





Mr. Neves disse:


> Mais um pequeno vídeo:


Aí está a tua "neve"... 
Vídeos brutais, obrigado  
E que os danos não tenham sido muitos...


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jun 2021 às 12:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Aí está a tua "neve"...
> Vídeos brutais, obrigado
> E que os danos não tenham sido muitos...



Bom, eu desta neve dos pobres dispenso... Gera acumulações em menos de 5min e tudo, mas é muito violenta. Foi ao início uma sensação de euforia por nunca ter visto algo do género, mas isso depressa se esfumou devido à duração prolongada da queda dos calhaus...

Estragos são mais que muitos e em termos agrícolas diria que os danos são mesmo incalculáveis, as árvores foram todas "comidas" com a força do vento e bolas de pingpong (algumas parece que voltaram ao inverno e sobram só os ramos, é mau porque a capacidade fotossintética e de armazenamento de energia delas foi pelos ares, e estou a especular mas não sei até que ponto a produção do ano seguinte não pode ser afetada), e determinados cultivares foram também completamente perdidos e já não há tempo de reiniciar nova sementeira, as videiras foram lambidas em menos de nada. Nem os comedouros e bebedouros improvisados para a passarada do meu quintal resistiram ao bombardeamento, já para não falar em algumas telhas rachadas e na malta que ficou mesmo com vidros partidos.

Eu ainda consegui salvar meia dúzia de plantas antes do bombardeamento e impedir que familiares regressassem àquela hora de Viseu pelo IP3 onde também foi interessante segundo relatos o aparato. Se o nosso IPMA e ANPC fossem suficientemente articulados género o que acontece nos EUA algumas coisas evitavam-se...


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jun 2021 às 14:03)

Depois de uma acalmia durante a manhã começam a surgir os cummulus.

Ontem foi um pouco de desilusão porque aquela linha de instabilidade do fim de tarde que vinha pujante na zona da Idanha a Nova, enfraqueceu a chegar aqui, para depois renascer atrás da Estrela e fazer o que fez em Tondela, Tábua, Seia, etc.. Um fenómeno esquisito..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2021 às 14:12)

Começa a nascer as primeiras células potentes, na zona de Cinfães, lá se vai o resto do vinho e da cereja e na parte norte do distrito da Guarda.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,

Muito escuro a sul da aldeia de Azinhoso.

Abafado com 27.5°c.


----------



## Iceberg (13 Jun 2021 às 14:39)

Desta vez, para mim, compensou mais ficar este FDS por Braga do que ir até Sendim. Tem sido um festival elétrico por terras minhotas. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 14:54)

Ronco prolongado vindo de sul agora mesmo : trovao:


----------



## dahon (13 Jun 2021 às 14:56)

Primeiros trovões do dia.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jun 2021 às 15:27)

Por enquanto tudo a norte.. e a seguirem para norte/noroeste 

27.1°C // 38%Hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Jun 2021 às 15:44)

Célula de Castro Daire (vista para os lados de viseu)


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 15:53)

Trovões  e relâmpagos constantes a SW/WSW de Azinhoso


----------



## romeupaz (13 Jun 2021 às 16:02)

medo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk

Cinfães


----------



## Cesar (13 Jun 2021 às 16:14)

Boas as células crescem a olhos vistos!, em breve teremos festa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2021 às 16:23)

Vão surgindo algumas células por aqui, já pingou algumas vezes (Barras - Tábua).

Norte (célula de São Pedro do Sul?)






Sul (célula de Arganil/Góis)


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jun 2021 às 16:45)

Essa célula de Góis já se faz assinalar bem por aqui com a sua extensa bigorna, não é por nada mas começo a vislumbrar um take II do cenário de ontem, pelo menos a trajetória não está muito distinta...
Nesta foto não se vê devido à bigorna, mas há alguns cumulus congestus/ cumulus nimbus em evolução que certamente vão fortificar a estrutura:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2021 às 17:22)

Novamente, granizada em Vila Real.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2021 às 17:32)

Dilúvio com bastante trovoada e granizo nos últimos minutos na localidade das Barras, Tábua.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 18:23)

Trovoada em aproximação a Azinhoso.


----------



## dahon (13 Jun 2021 às 18:27)

A frequência de relâmpagos a Este é incrível.






Edit: Foto há 5 minutos.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 18:39)

Chove grosso e forte em Azinhoso, grande frequência de raios e trovões.


----------



## dahon (13 Jun 2021 às 18:40)

Chuva torrencial com rajadas fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2021 às 18:42)

Viseu:


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jun 2021 às 18:51)

Ao lado. A aguardar pelas próximas...
Mas prevejo que o "espectáculo" seja novamente da Estrela pra cima... bah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 18:52)

Algum granizo agora, grande barulheira com os trovões quase constantes.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 19:00)

Mais trovoada em aproximação de SE, raios visíveis.


----------



## cm3pt (13 Jun 2021 às 19:14)

Bom cá está mais um vídeo.Ontem foram noturnos e longe hoje diurnos e mais perto.  Só é pena que o microfone do meu telemóvel não seja grande coisa porque os estrondos foram mesmo fortes e assustadores. No vídeo perde um pouco a graça mas espero que gostem mesmo assim. Foi uma tarde inteira com roncos trovões perto, depois longe, depois de novo perto. Só acabou agora perto das 19h. 

PS: Sinceramente não me recordo de tanta atividade num período tão curto. Hoje umas tempestades muito fortes em 2018 e antes tinha havido também uma sequência muito grande em 2014 mas com esta intensidade e frequência deve ser mesmo muito raro. 150 a 200 mil raios detetados pela rede nacional desde dia 11 (inclusivé) é muita fruta.


----------



## dahon (13 Jun 2021 às 19:34)

E pronto, granizo entre os 2/3cm e chuva torrencial. Destruição de culturas mas "felizmente" não foi além disso.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 19:39)

Relâmpagos e trovões não param aqui em Azinhoso, chove forte e grosso.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jun 2021 às 19:48)

Duas células direitas aqui.. De momento já chove com alguns trovões..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Edit: juntou-se outra célula às duas
Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Jun 2021 às 20:01)

Chuva desde o fim da tarde mais ou menos, agora com 2 trovões 

Enviado do meu Mi 10 Lite 5G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (13 Jun 2021 às 20:04)

Têm chovido e trovejado e parece que vêm lá mais!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 20:15)

A trovoada já lá vai, choveu bem, ribombar constante, muitos raios, com algum granizo ( felizmente de curta duração ).

Por notícias que tenho, noutras localidades aqui ao lado de Azinhoso a queda de granizo foi intensa e com pedras bastante grandes, há estragos nas culturas 

Há uns minutos, muito provavelmente a coluna intensa de granizo que aqui passou mais ao lado mas acertou em cheio noutros locais, a direcção é NE:


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jun 2021 às 20:45)

Zona Sudeste da Covilhã, via FB MeteoEstrela






Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2021 às 21:04)

Estes últimos três dias com alguma trovoada, sendo a desta tarde a mais intensa. Ainda vai trovejando e a chuva voltou novamente. 19ºC neste momento.

16ºC / 28ºC os extremos de hoje.

Ainda podemos ter mais alguma precipitação nos próximos dias.


----------



## keipha (13 Jun 2021 às 21:20)

Ainda sobre o dia de ontem 



Enviado do meu POCOPHONE F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (13 Jun 2021 às 22:15)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/chuva-e-granizo-destruiram-campos-agricolas-em-armamar_v1327481


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2021 às 23:18)

Uma brincadeira com 170 segundos de exposição, sobre a trovoada e célula que passou no começo da noite na zona de Zamora - Espanha vista daqui de  Azinhoso.

Eram mais os flashes do que raios visíveis desta zona:


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2021 às 23:36)




----------



## huguh (14 Jun 2021 às 01:07)




----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2021 às 07:37)

Em Várzea da Serra, o acumulado de precipitação ontem foi de 19,6mm.
Não sei se houve queda de granizo.


----------



## Serrano (14 Jun 2021 às 09:57)

Ontem, cerca das 20 horas, o Sarzedo esteve debaixo de trovoada durante mais de uma hora, com momentos de granizo de pequena dimensão.


----------



## windchill (14 Jun 2021 às 11:40)

Neste fim de semana a Beira Baixa esteve bem iluminada. Acredito que aquela torre eólica ali no inicio da Serra da Gardunha (Zibreiro) não tenha gostado lá muito da festa...


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2021 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,
escuro a SE de Azinhoso, já com alguns roncos distantes audíveis 

28.9ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2021 às 13:55)

Grande relâmpago nuvem - solo agora mesmo!


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2021 às 14:42)

Trovões quase constantes a alguma distância, grande negrume, vão caindo umas pingas enormes que fazem  bastante barulho.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2021 às 15:00)

O Ribombar não pára e é constante, muitos raios da célula a leste daqui, e outra a sul .






Abafado, 28.5ºc actuais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2021 às 15:48)

Vão crescendo a nordeste de Tábua, ainda longe.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2021 às 16:09)

A nordeste e sul de Cunhedo, respetivamente.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2021 às 16:38)

Já troveja em Várzea da Serra.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2021 às 17:19)

Está a passar ao lado.


----------



## windchill (14 Jun 2021 às 19:18)

Amigos,

Foi criado um tópico com algumas fotos que tirei na Serra do Muradal, de sábado para domingo.
Para quem quiser espreitar, aqui vai o link... 

2021.06.12 & 13 - Trovoada na Serra do Muradal (Oleiros)


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2021 às 21:00)

Escuro a sul e vai roncando em Azinhoso : trovao:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jun 2021 às 21:22)




----------



## Cesar (14 Jun 2021 às 22:29)

Por aqui ameaçou a trovoada mas agora dissiparam as nuvens mantem se algo abafado.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jun 2021 às 15:35)

Ficou escuro, muitos roncos a virem de Este (Zona de Idanha a Nova), se não me engano.

EDIT:
Sigo com 31.6ºC, e a temperatura continua a subir.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2021 às 15:46)

Boa tarde, 

Muito abafado em Azinhoso, 32.6ºc actuais ( mínima *16.2 ºc *), vento fraco, vão surgindo células a S/SE e mais ao longe grandes torres e bigornas para Espanha


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jun 2021 às 16:11)

Vai chovendo aqui em CB, a trovoada já quase que se foi, sigo com 26.8, um trambolhão na temperatura em menos de meia hora.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jun 2021 às 16:22)

Boas, a chuva já parou, e a temperatura já está a subir outra vez.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2021 às 16:31)

Escuro a sul de Azinhoso, já se ouvem os primeiros trovões ao longe, 32.2ºc atuais.


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Jun 2021 às 16:36)

E lá vem ela:




29.8ºC lá fora.
Que dia mesmo abafado, "por euquanto"


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2021 às 16:49)

Falei agora com uns familiares meus de Tábua, que moram em Espariz (onde estive estes dias, a par com a localidade das Barras) e o jardim já está todo branco, nova granizada. A terceira em 4 dias.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2021 às 16:49)

Raios frequentes a sul e em aproximação, bons trovões prolongados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2021 às 16:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Falei agora com uns familiares meus de Tábua, que moram em Espariz (onde estive estes dias, a par com a localidade das Barras) e o jardim já está todo branco, nova granizada. A terceira em 4 dias.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2021 às 16:58)

Downburst muito intenso aqui, vento muito forte, não consigo filmar...


----------



## Bajorious (15 Jun 2021 às 17:01)

Mega descarga na Covilhã. Depois de um céu negro, descarregou bem com trovões à mistura.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Jun 2021 às 17:06)

Bem isto levantou se uma ventania do caneco.
É semelhante a de sábado.
E temp já desceu e está nos 26°c


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2021 às 17:12)

Estação em Midões, Tábua.

Desce dos 34,8ºC para 18,5ºC e sobe 3hPa repentinamente.







Situação semelhante nesta estação no Couto do Mosteiro, em Stª Comba Dão. Obviamente os valores da pressão estão errados, mas dá para perceber que subiu quase 5hPa! (de 974,09 para 978,9). Descida também acentuada da temperatura, de 35,3ºC para 17,5ºC em 30 minutos.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2021 às 17:22)

Fortes rajadas de vento quente de Sul, ainda sem chuva vários raios e trovões


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2021 às 17:33)

Torre de Moncorvo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2021 às 17:35)

Aldeia do Carvalho, Covilhã.


--

Arganil


--

Oliveira do Hospital


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2021 às 17:36)

Em Várzea também já se ouve trovejar.
Não sei se olhe para a janela ou para a televisão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2021 às 17:41)

Almalaguês, Coimbra (Bio-Reserva Senhora da Alegria).


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2021 às 17:48)

Grande ventania e queda de temperatura, mais de 10 graus em pouco tempo, boa chuvada de gotas grossas ( escorreu bem pelas ruas ) com trovoada, algum granizo pequeno cuja queda durou uns 20 segundos.

Frame de vídeo quando a trovoada se aproximava vinda de Sul:







Agora 20.3ºc, antes da trovoada 32.2 ºc


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2021 às 18:04)

O vento que até então era fraco de oeste, sopra agora moderado a forte de sudeste.

Relâmpagos, mas ainda relativamente longe.

Sem chuva para já.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2021 às 18:10)

Snifa disse:


> Grande ventania e queda de temperatura, mais de 10 graus em pouco tempo, boa chuvada de gotas grossas ( escorreu bem pelas ruas ) com trovoada, algum granizo pequeno cuja queda durou uns 20 segundos.
> 
> Frame de vídeo quando a trovoada se aproximava vinda de Sul:
> 
> ...



Com uma ediçãozinha e ficava mais real com o raio, a serpenteiar a antena e a descer pela chaminé. Já é muita imaginação minha. 

Impressionante, as ocorrências no distrito de Viseu, sobretudo em Tondela, Vouzela e São Pedro do Sul.

Este ano, não ficará nada de pé, nesta região em termos agrícolas..


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2021 às 18:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com uma ediçãozinha e ficava mais real com o raio, a serpenteiar a antena e a descer pela chaminé. Já é muita imaginação minha.
> 
> Impressionante, as ocorrências no distrito de Viseu, sobretudo em Tondela, Vouzela e São Pedro do Sul.
> 
> Este ano, não ficará nada de pé, nesta região em termos agrícolas..


Também reparei nesse pormenor do raio ter ocorrido mesmo por "trás" da antena, criou um efeito curioso, claro que se tivesse caído mesmo na antena era péssimo, provavelmente causaria estragos na casa e eu nem apanharia nada, só luz intensa e um grande susto Assim é melhor, mesmo para foto e vídeo, uma trovoada que não esteja directamente por cima.


----------



## huguh (15 Jun 2021 às 18:25)

Ta a ficar bem agreste por aqui.. Ja se vêem muitos relâmpagos a sul para os lados de Lamego e vento forte

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Jun 2021 às 18:29)

Hoje registou-se a temperatura mais alta do ano, *34.3ºC.*
Agora uns agradáveis *17.7ºC*, com *11.7mm* acumulados.

Houve uma período de chuva e vento muito forte na última hora, rajada máxima de *88.6km/h*, com direito a trovoada.
Ainda assim o pior passou novamente a Sudoeste-Oeste.


Castro Daire

24.9mm acumulados em Ermida, Tondela, já nos 92mm desde dia 12.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jun 2021 às 18:38)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea também já se ouve trovejar.
> Não sei se olhe para a janela ou para a televisão.



Claramente para a janela.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2021 às 18:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Claramente para a janela.


Claramente para a televisão.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jun 2021 às 18:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Claramente para a televisão.



Estava mesmo a começar de escrever isso mesmo!


----------



## huguh (15 Jun 2021 às 19:02)

Muita chuva torrencial, trovoada, vento forte. Luz foi abaixo na altura do Ronaldo marcar o penalti 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2021 às 19:20)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Claramente para a janela.


E fui mesmo para a janela, porque entretanto a TDT ficou sem sinal, e assim continua! Ruralidades... 

Muita trovoada, algumas rajadas de vento, alguma chuva, mas nada de extremo.

A estação registou uma rajada de 56,3km/h e sigo com 5,8mm. O céu continua encoberto e chove moderado.
A temperatura caiu para os 16C.


----------



## huguh (15 Jun 2021 às 19:48)

caos na Régua, bombeiros sem mãos a medir
no meu bairro vários telhados levantados, vários prédios. ainda chove bastante, trovoada já passou, vento acalmou um pouco


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2021 às 19:52)

A escurecer novamente muito a sul em Azinhoso, alguns clarões e trovões distantes


----------



## Cesar (15 Jun 2021 às 20:00)

Neste momento está uma trovoada a passar no concelho de Aguiar da Beira com muito vento à sua passagem.


----------



## huguh (15 Jun 2021 às 20:08)

Já temos a proteção civil aqui e o presidente de câmara. 
Ainda se vê e ouve trovoada a norte, já nao chove


----------



## joselamego (15 Jun 2021 às 20:34)

huguh disse:


> Já temos a proteção civil aqui e o presidente de câmara.
> Ainda se vê e ouve trovoada a norte, já nao chove


Por Lamego fenômeno extremo 
Disse me um amigo !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (15 Jun 2021 às 20:45)

Imagens de radar aqui da Régua entre as 18:45  e as 19:25











https://imgur.com/E6Ps6IC

https://imgur.com/XVDvklS


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2021 às 20:49)

Há pouco ao fim do dia em Azinhoso,  desta vez em foto, estive mesmo, mesmo, para me chatear com a antena e fazê-la desaparecer, mas deixei ficar... 

A vista é para Sul:






De momento vai chovendo com pingas grossas .rain:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2021 às 22:05)

Creio que ainda não foram partilhadas estas fotos do granizo que caiu em Tábua, ainda do passado sábado.

Foto de Dina Marques





Foto de Manuel Fernandes


----------



## huguh (15 Jun 2021 às 22:15)

relâmpago bem apanhado em Lamego


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2021 às 23:18)

Novamente trovoada há minutos em Azinhoso:

Direcção SSW:






Chove com gotas grossas e esparsas, vai trovejando mais ao longe


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Jun 2021 às 23:26)

Ora aqui vão umas fotos que tirei com o telemóvel da última célula que passou entre Tondela e o Caramulo (Vista para Sul):


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jun 2021 às 00:23)

Aqui ficam os meus contributos também, só consegui 2 fotos:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2021 às 01:12)

Mais uma bela ronda de trovoada a caminho do interior norte e centro.




Que inveja.


----------



## TxMxR (16 Jun 2021 às 01:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mais uma bela ronda de trovoada a caminho do interior norte e centro.
> 
> Que inveja.



Vocês têm tanta inveja disto que vou pensar em fazer aqui um AirBnB em casa... assim pagam os invejosos as reparações  Telhado metido há menos de um ano, reparado em Janeiro depois das ''fantásticas'' depressões e trovoadas associadas e graças a estes últimos dias já está novamente a precisar de reparação.. eu inveja só tenho de quem não passa por isto.


----------



## Rafa111 (16 Jun 2021 às 01:39)

Ai está ela outra vez


----------



## Bajorious (16 Jun 2021 às 02:05)

(raio aos 30 seg.)

Terceira chuvada do dia. De todos os últimos dias de instabilidade, este está a ser o mais forte por estes lados.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Jun 2021 às 10:08)

24.1°C
Choveu bem de noite, 9.9mm acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2021 às 13:15)

Forte trovoada agora em Várzea da Serra.
Chuva forte!


----------



## huguh (16 Jun 2021 às 13:23)

Parece que já se ouve trovoada ao longe...
Vamos ver se não se repete o dia de ontem

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2021 às 13:24)

Deixo aqui as únicas fotos de raios que se aproveitam da trovoada que presenciei no fim-de-semana.

Fotografias tiradas ao início da noite de sábado, dia 12/06, em Espariz - Tábua.




IMG_0260 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0232 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## huguh (16 Jun 2021 às 13:36)

Por Vila Nova de Paiva/Moimenta da Beira parece tar a formar se algo medonho

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2021 às 13:55)

Muito granizo neste momento em Várzea da Serra. Estamos sem luz há meia hora.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2021 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,

em Azinhoso já se ouvem trovões distantes e abafados vindos de sul, a ficar bastante escuro.

Está mais fresco com 25.3ºc actuais.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jun 2021 às 13:55)

23.2ºC, céu escuro a Norte.

8mm em Mões, Castro Daire
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMES1


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2021 às 14:05)

Menos intenso agora, mas a trovoada continua forte.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2021 às 15:07)

Trovoada a SW com bons roncos, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro de gotas grossas


----------



## huguh (16 Jun 2021 às 16:31)

Afinal parecia que vinha aí alguma coisa mas foram apenas uns aguaceiros e uns trovões ao longe

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2021 às 16:38)

A maior parte das células progride rapidamente para NNE, mas há dois grupos com dinâmica própria que leva a desvios e propagações laterais:






A sul de Penedono:





A sudoeste de Bragança:





Anteriormente a evolução era esta:



Em Pitões das Júnias (Montalegre), uma célula nasceu sobre os Cornos da Fonte Fria, derivou para sul, recebeu uma carga de humidade na albufeira da Paradela e descarregou violentamente sobre a povoação e área envolvente, com ecos roxo/rosa.







Edição: continua a geração de células nos picos do alto Gerês; também no nordeste da Peneda:


----------



## Cesar (16 Jun 2021 às 19:07)

Por aqui passou a ultima trovoada às 12h depois não ocorreu mais nada até agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2021 às 20:07)

Montalegre registou *45.5* mm entre as 15h e as 16h.

*Chuva e granizo inundam casas e levam ao corte de estrada em Montalegre*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...j_pNNu1j-JshybxaK6Zri63ThwsdhA2ud6-CvrQioiDXo


----------



## Nickname (17 Jun 2021 às 09:10)

*16.6ºC*, já chuvisca por aqui, mas ainda sem acumular.
O mês segue nos *64.6mm*, já bem acima dos 46mm de média mensal de Junho.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2021 às 10:16)

Bom dia,
em Azinhoso já ouvi roncos distantes vindos de Sul  está a ficar escuro, de manhã cedo caiu um aguaceiro curto mas com pingas grossas.

17.3ºc actuais ( mínima *14.2ºc* )

EDIT: trovoada a Sul, bom ronco agora!


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2021 às 10:56)

Chuvada acompanhada de trovoada neste momento em Azinhoso.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2021 às 13:25)

A estação de Várzea está de novo on-line, embora sem imagem da webcam.

Ontem foram 34,4mm, fora todo o granizo que saltou da estação. 

O mês segue com 66,8mm.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2021 às 14:03)

O acumulado de Montalegre foi devido às células do grupo de Pitões, cujos ecos atingiram o rosa.
Já hoje, também mais uma EMA a registar um acumulado excessivo, entre as *6h e as 7h* da manhã, na altura em que a primeira precipitação relacionada com a frente chegava à região de Lisboa.
Mas a precipitação de Lamas de Mouro, no extremo nordeste do PNPG, *32,7 mm* nessa hora, *51 mm* já cumulados esta manhã, foi devida a uma linha de células pré frontal, na continuação da instabilidade de ontem:











Ainda sobre o ocorrido em Pitôes/Montalegre, a intensidade dos ecos sobre Montalegre não foi tão grande como em Pitões, o que faz recear por estragos maiores aqui:






Montalegre

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/chuva-e...-corte-de-estrada-em-montalegre-13843434.html

https://ominho.pt/granizo-deixou-rastro-de-destruicao-em-vinhas-de-montalegre-e-da-galiza/

https://tvi24.iol.pt/videos/socieda...a-de-chuva-e-granizo/60cb33450cf246344eadf75a

Nada referem sobre Pitões.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2021 às 15:00)

Grande trovão há pouco aqui em Azinhoso, está muito escuro para E/SE. 

Vai chovendo com pingas grossa.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2021 às 15:18)

Relâmpagos e trovões constantes para E/SE


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jun 2021 às 17:45)

Boas. Dia muito mais fresco, céu nublado sigo com 22.2ºC.


----------



## Cesar (17 Jun 2021 às 18:13)

Nevoeiro na parte da manhã, alguma chuva durante o dia.


----------



## Cesar (18 Jun 2021 às 01:41)

Neste momento são 01h40 está algum nevoeiro, mas não chove.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2021 às 08:38)

*13ºC*, chuva fraca desde as 8h, *0.8mm* acumulados.
3.3mm no dia de ontem.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2021 às 10:54)

Vai chovendo, ouve-se vários trovões seguidos e cada vez mais perto

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2021 às 10:59)

*13.3ºC*, chuva moderada nas últimas 2 horas, finalmente parece querer acalmar, *7.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2021 às 11:01)

Aumenta a intensidade da chuva também, trovões fortes

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2021 às 11:24)

Forte trovão bem perto, chove forte

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2021 às 13:32)

Chuvada brutal em Azinhoso há minutos


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2021 às 14:22)

Snifa disse:


> Chuvada brutal em Azinhoso há minutos



Cerca de *8.64 mm* acumulados no aeródromo, a chuvada durou uns 3 minutos, muita água em pouco tempo.

As linhas de escoamento da Aldeia ficaram assim, logo após a chuva:


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2021 às 18:21)

De manhã a trovoada mandou de novo a luz a baixo.
Foram 17mm acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2021 às 18:26)

*17.1ºC*
Lá vem a trovoada novamente!
Chuva fraca por agora e vento moderado, mas a intensificar-se.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2021 às 18:30)

Eh lá! Que estoiro aqui. Não deve ter sido longe.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2021 às 18:35)

*16ºC* e em queda rápida.
Chuva torrencial, trovoada mais forte e frequente também.
*9.3mm *acumulados.


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Jun 2021 às 18:42)

Vai chovendo bem em CB, pingos grossos e algum granizo. Trovoada também, sigo com 17.5ºC.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2021 às 18:44)

Escuridão a leste e SE de Azinhoso, já ouvi uns trovões distantes.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2021 às 18:45)

Chuva ainda mais intensa e trovoada mais forte, temperatura já nos *13.4ºC* e *15.5mm *acumulados.

Belo temporal!


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2021 às 19:04)

Fortíssimas rajadas de vento em Azinhoso neste momento, vários trovões.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2021 às 19:15)

Aqui a chuva já acalmou, mas a trovoada ainda está forte.

Entretanto não muito longe daqui e aos mesmo 500 e poucos  metros de altitude, a temperatura desceu aos 10ºC!!!




https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI4


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jun 2021 às 19:23)

Boas.
Depois de uma chuvinha ao início do dia, vem agora uma bela trovoada a caminho.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2021 às 19:28)

*12.1ºC*
A chuva volta a intensificar-se, por agora quase sem trovoada.
*23.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2021 às 19:35)

Por aqui fim de manha bem animado como relatei com muita chuva e trovoada. 
A tarde foi calma até agora, sem chuva e com  algum sol

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2021 às 19:40)

Chuva forte em Azinhoso acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2021 às 19:41)

Hoje calhou-nos uma boa fatia de trovoada e chuvinha.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2021 às 19:47)

Round 2?


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2021 às 20:30)

*13.5ºC*
Duas horas e meia de chuva ininterrupta já!!
Tem sido fraca a moderada na última hora, *26.7mm* acumulados.

Zona da Penoita, limite Norte da Serra do Caramulo


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2021 às 20:42)

Em Várzea da Serra, às 19h55 a luz voltou a ir a baixo com a trovoada.
Já perdi a conta à quantidade de vezes que a luz foi abaixo esta semana. 

Agora só volto a ter acesso aos dados da estação na segunda-feira...


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jun 2021 às 22:43)

14.1°C , sem chuva por agora

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2021 às 22:50)

tem estado a chover desde as 20h, e agora ouve-se alguma trovoada ao longe


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2021 às 09:43)

Ontem, felizmente a luz veio a tempo do computador não gastar a bateria.
A estação está on.

Apesar do aparato eléctrico, a chuva passou ao lado.

Já a noite, acabou por ser fria.
Mínima de 4,6C.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2021 às 10:16)

*17.4ºC*, céu muito nublado.
Mínima de *8.6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2021 às 15:30)

Boa tarde 
Hoje por Lamego 
17,5°C
Céu nublado com boas abertas de sol 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Jun 2021 às 16:30)

Boas tardes.
Céu nublado, sem chuva, a mínima foi de 14.9ºC, sigo com 21.4ºC.


----------



## Cesar (19 Jun 2021 às 17:38)

Hoje o céu apresentou se nublado com algum nevoeiro durante a manhã.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2021 às 21:07)

Início de noite fresco, com *13.7ºC*.
Máxima de *20.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2021 às 11:47)

A manhã segue muito nublada e fresca, *15.7ºC.*
Chuva fraca a moderada das 2h às 8h, acumulou *9.6mm*.

Houve zonas do distrito onde choveu bem mais:
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 24.8mm (75.9mm em Junho)
Paredes Velhas, Vouzela: 20.6mm (60.5mm)
Canas de Senhorim, Nelas: 18.8mm (77.2mm)
Ermida, Tondela: 16.5mmm (114.8mm)
Baltar de Cima, Castro Daire: 13.8mm (99.9mm)
*
*


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Jun 2021 às 20:10)

Boas.
O dia começou com chuva pela manhã, não choveu de tarde e o sol até espreitou. Mínima de 12.7ºC, sigo com 18.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2021 às 20:29)

*12.8ºC*
Ainda chuviscou uma horinha ao fim da tarde, mas o acumulado não se alterou.
Máxima de *18.4ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (20 Jun 2021 às 21:30)

Bem depois de uma manhã de chuva ficou um vento forte fazendo lembrar os temporais de Inverno.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2021 às 00:05)

Dia frio em Várzea da Serra.
Máxima de 12,9C.
8,8mm de precipitação hoje. A precipitação mensal vai em 100,2mm.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2021 às 09:36)

*12.4ºC*
Mais uma manhã de chuva fraca.
*2.1mm* acumulados desde as 0h, *110mm* em Junho.


----------



## Cesar (21 Jun 2021 às 21:50)

Boas, foi um dia em que ocorreram periodos de chuva moderada com a temperatura mais baixa.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2021 às 22:44)

*12.1ºC*
Chuviscou desde a hora da minha última mensagem até por volta do meio-dia, mas o acumulado não se alterou.
Máxima de *19ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2021 às 09:21)

Noite e início de manhã de nevoeiro, agora já com o céu mais limpo, *13.3ºC.*
Mínima de *8.1ºC.*


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2021 às 14:30)

Mínima de 5,2ºC em Várzea da Serra.
Máxima até ao momento de 16,9ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Jun 2021 às 14:45)

Boas, céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens cinzentonas...






Hoje ainda não choveu (pelo menos que me tivesse apercebido), e também muito mais quente que nos dias anteriores.
A mínima foi de 13.7ºC, sigo com 23.3ºC, e visto que não há de momento abertas no sol, a temperatura está a descer.


----------



## Cesar (23 Jun 2021 às 23:23)

O dia foi de sol com algum vento à mistura, da parte da tarde já se sentiu a subida da temperatura.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jun 2021 às 18:18)

*28.2ºC*, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.
Caloraça hoje, máxima de *29ºC*, mínima de *10.7ºC.*


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Jun 2021 às 12:40)

Boas.

O calor está de volta, de acordo com o IPMA, a mínima foi de 19.9ºC, ou seja, uma noite tropical, a minha estação marcou 20.9ºC.

Sigo com céu limpo e 29.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (25 Jun 2021 às 20:34)

Hoje o calor apertou bem, com vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## Nickname (26 Jun 2021 às 16:48)

Ambiente mais agradável hoje, *26ºC*, vento fraco a moderado e céu praticamente limpo.
Mínima de* 11.1ºC.*


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2021 às 17:36)

Manhã quente, hoje.











Por agora céu já mais nublado e 25ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Jun 2021 às 18:18)

Hoje tem estado algum vento, temperatura já a descer, céu limpo sigo com 29.1ºC.


----------



## Cesar (26 Jun 2021 às 23:53)

Boas, dia de céu limpo, com aumentar do vento e temperatura a descer por ação  da bolsa de ar frio.


----------



## huguh (27 Jun 2021 às 10:33)

Boas
Vai chuviscando na última meia hora

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jun 2021 às 12:34)

Boas, hoje posso dizer que quando saí de manhã, fiquei arrepiado, estava mesmo muito fresco às 8 da manhã, cerca de 17ºC a julgar pela minha estação manhosa.

Por agora céu limpo, não há vento, ao contrário de ontem. Sigo com 24.4ºC.


----------



## Cesar (27 Jun 2021 às 14:01)

Boas, o dia segue nublado mas já com abertas.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jun 2021 às 14:20)

Albifriorento disse:


> Boas, hoje posso dizer que quando saí de manhã, fiquei arrepiado, estava mesmo muito fresco às 8 da manhã, cerca de 17ºC a julgar pela minha estação manhosa.
> 
> Por agora céu limpo, não há vento, ao contrário de ontem. Sigo com 24.4ºC.


Um update, apareceram nuvens altas, que me parecem cirrus, o vento também está mais forte, mas não está nenhum vendaval. Muito agradável, sigo com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jun 2021 às 09:07)

*14.5ºC*, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.
A noite foi bem fresca, desceu aos* 6.6ºC.*

Algumas mínimas interessantes no distrito de Viseu e Guarda:
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca: 2.5ºC
Paredes Velhas, Vouzela: 4.2ºC
Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo: 5ºC(mínima horária, a verdadeira terá sido um pouco mais baixa)
Pinhel: 4.8ºC
Pinhanços, Seia: 4.9ºC
Couto de Cima, Viseu: 5.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2021 às 09:53)

E voltou a gear em Várzea da Serra.


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Jun 2021 às 13:07)

Há coisa de 3-4 dias tivemos uma mínima tropical, hoje a mínima foi de 10.5ºC, registada pelo IPMA.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jun 2021 às 20:38)

*17.2ºC*
Máxima de *23.3ºC*, mas o dia pareceu mais fresco do que aquilo que a máxima sugere, devido ao vento moderado e persistente.


----------



## Cesar (29 Jun 2021 às 06:40)

Boas o dia começa com nevoeiro, mas vem lá um dia de calor.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jun 2021 às 13:52)

Por aqui nevoeiro também, até às 10h aproximadamente, mínima de *8ºC.*

Céu limpo e *21.7ºC* por agora.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2021 às 14:22)

Mínima de 3,8ºC em Várzea da Serra.
Por agora 19,5ºC.


----------



## Cesar (30 Jun 2021 às 04:36)

04h35 a madrugada segue com neblina sinal de calor.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jun 2021 às 10:43)

Hoje o nevoeiro só se aguentou até às 8h30/9h.

*19ºC *por agora, céu limpo.
Mínima de *8.8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (30 Jun 2021 às 18:22)

Dia quente, máxima de *28.2ºC*.
Agora já em queda, *25.1ºC* com algum vento


----------

